# big guns



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

What is the recol like on a 500 454


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

[yt]



[/yt]

[yt]



[/yt]

[yt]



[/yt]

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If that big Bear charges out of the Willow thicket 40 yards away you better make the first shot count cause you are not going to recover in time for a second.

I will carry a .44 Mag on my Alaska fishing trips.

With it I can get more than one shot off if necessary.

tumbleweed


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

That gal in the 2nd vid is lucky not to have broken her wrist with the guy holding her forearm like that. Looks like he would have hurt her worse than the recoil.


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

good thing that girl in the second video was able to hold onto it, otherwise it probably would have ended worse than the first one.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

The guy in the black shirt in the last video walking around pointing that thing at everybody on the range was scarier than the rcoil. 

Did you notice those poor people shooting the 22's next to these guys? - What the hell was that?

I've seen guys at the range shooting the 500 (you can rent one) and I swear that thing was going to twist their hands off of their arms at the wrist.

OUCH!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I just have no desire to shoot any of those hand cannons.


----------



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

*think*

Think I could handle one 5 10 240


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I want a 460 Mag really bad... You can reload for it, down to 45 Colt, which would be a pussy-cat in a gun that big. You can also crank it to near the same horsepower as the 500.

I figure the fad will wear off, and someone will get scared of it, and I'll get it "cheap"... Used...

Too bad they don't make dies for it for a Dillon SDB...

Jeff


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I shot a 500 but it had a longer barrel and I think the added weight helped with the recoil. I was thinking about getting one...Till I shot one. thought then I'll just stick to my 44's:anim_lol:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

TOF said:


> If that big Bear charges out of the Willow thicket 40 yards away you better make the first shot count cause you are not going to recover in time for a second.
> 
> I will carry a .44 Mag on my Alaska fishing trips.
> 
> ...


+1 and bingo.

That Casull is too much for two shots, for me anyways.

I can twice fire my 44. Mag with some heavy solids in the same time it takes to recover from the Casull. Those .454's are BRTUAL in short tubes.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't see the appeal of a hand cannon like that. Save it for a rifle. That way you have a chance of hitting something.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

When I was a young fellow The bigger the better Now I am 71 I like the little ones better.
Every once in a while I will get a hankering to shoot my 454 Freedom Arms. I will drag it along and fire 5 rounds.


----------

